# Asturias: bollu preñau



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola amigos, 

"bollu preñau " de Asturias quiere decir "bollo 
preñado " en castellano  ?  Creo que  no hay la lengua asturiana, y "bollu preñau " 
es una palabra del dialecto de castellano.
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## toxicosmos

Sí que existe una lengua asturiana, el bable.
Por tanto, la expresión está en dicha lengua.

Un saludo!


----------



## Andor

En efecto, existe lengua asturiana, lo único que no está reconocida como lengua oficial.

En efecto, la traducción es correcta. Un bollu preñau o bollo preñao (preñado), es un pan que está relleno de chorizo, y a veces también de panceta. Es muy típico de Asturias y es posible comprarlo en casi cualquier panadería...

Saludos!


----------



## Canterano

Exacto. La lengua asturiana es un dialecto, pero del Latín, ni del castellano, por lo que dicha palabra sería en asturiano.


----------

